# Water Pump Access



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm trying to get access to the water pump on the 298re.
It feels as though there is a single peice if plywood on the top 
with carpet over it. But I can't even find a single screw. What's holding 
it on. Or, am I all wrong...
Thanks


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

*


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Try grabbing the carpet and pulling up. It may not be attached by anything other then the carpet with one edge of the carpet acting as a hinge.


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

H2oSprayer said:


> Try grabbing the carpet and pulling up. It may not be attached by anything other then the carpet with one edge of the carpet acting as a hinge.


Who da thunk?! Thanks a lot.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

H2oSprayer said:


> Try grabbing the carpet and pulling up. It may not be attached by anything other then the carpet with one edge of the carpet acting as a hinge.


yup. Thats how my 312bh is...


----------



## FlatlanderBob (Oct 20, 2014)

deepvee16 said:


> I'm trying to get access to the water pump on the 298re.
> It feels as though there is a single peice if plywood on the top
> with carpet over it. But I can't even find a single screw. What's holding
> it on. Or, am I all wrong...
> Thanks


----------



## FlatlanderBob (Oct 20, 2014)

1. Open up storage area under the bed by raising the queen size bed and support in the open position with door of the storage bin.
2. Pump is under the first step to the left of the bed as you are looking towards the front of the trailer.
3. There is a button covered screw with similar color and material, but no pile, as the carpet. The button might be hard to find at first. It is buried under the carpet pile. It is about the size in diameter as a nickle. Pop the button cover off with a flat head screw driver and put aside for safe keeping. The button was not quite centered on the back part of the tread less than an inch in front of the riser to the top step.
4. #2 Philips screw driver used to take out the screw.
5. Pull up on carpet from back end. Carpet will act as a hinge on the front of the tread. Rather than let the step dangle forward I propped up the step so no stress pulled on carpet.
6. There is an access hole in the floor for the plumbing pipes that could easily swallow up a dropped screw or fitting so be careful or temporarily stuff the hole with a plastic bag or rag if you working on the pump.
7. Reverse procedure to close.


----------

